# Никак не получается оживить некоторые fn кнопки

## Atlant-T

Что-то никак не получается завести некоторые функциональные клавиши на своем ноутбуке Asus F570U. Хотя некоторые из них и работают.

Рабочие клавиши:

Fn+F1 — Спящий режим

Fn+F2 — Отключение wi-fi

Fn+F3 — Приглушение подсветки клавиатуры

Fn+F4 — Усиление подсветки клавиатуры

Остальные не работают:

Fn+F5 — Уменьшение яркости монитора

Fn+F6 — Увеличение яркости монитора

Fn+F7 — Заблокировать (отключить) монитор

Fn+F8 — Переключить монитор (это важна ,удет позже и пока не кретично)

Fn+F9 — Отключение тачпада (очень было бы полезно)

Fn+F10 — Выключение звука

Fn+F11 — Понижение звука

Fn+F12 — Повышение звука

```

$ lsmod | grep asus

asus_nb_wmi            32768  0

asus_wmi               36864  1 asus_nb_wmi

rfkill                 28672  4 asus_wmi,bluetooth,cfg80211

```

```

$ zgrep ASUS /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_PEGASUS=y

CONFIG_HID_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_ASUS_WMI=m

CONFIG_ASUS_NB_WMI=m

CONFIG_ASUS_WIRELESS=y

```

```

$ ls /sys/class/backlight/

intel_backlight

```

Яркостью экрана я пока управляю через консоль при помощи команды 

```
$ echo 150 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
```

Кто-нибудь может помочь?

----------

## Pinkbyte

При нажатии этих клавиш в xev есть какой-нибудь выхлоп?

----------

